# What to do with old reindeer fur?



## Aegidia (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey everyone. For the past 2.5 years or so, I've been using a reindeer fur as a rug. I know you're not really supposed to sit or walk on them, but... well, I did it anyway. That went fine for about 2 years, but now it's begun shedding a LOT. It's not really noticable in the fur (reindeer apparently have a lot of hair), but I just have to keep vacuuming and it's driving me crazy. So I'm going to replace it with a Persian rug or a cow skin or something, don't know yet. Anyway, it seems such a waste to just get rid of the reindeer skin. However, because it's shedding so much, I don't know if I can actually still use it in some way. I'm pretty good at crafts and sewing and whatnot, but I'm not sure if there's a use for the skin where it won't be touched, so it won't shed any more. Previously, I've used old fur to make cushions, but obviously that's not a great idea here. Any thoughts?

Someone already suggested hanging it on the wall, vacuuming or combing the loose hairs out thoroughly once, and then use it as wall decoration - which sounds nice, except that I literally do not have a single square meter of empty wall.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 24, 2010)

Nail it to the ceiling then, like an old Norse hanging in the longcathall.

Or, follow my 5 step plan for win:

1 - cut chunks out of reindeer pelt
2 - buy fresh burgers
3 - mince burgers up, mix in reindeer pelt parts
4 - invite friends around for burgers
5 - now, take your particle accelerator and F[sub]F[sub]F[sub]F[sub]F[sub]F[sub]F[sub]F[sub]F[sup]u[sup]u[sup]u[sup]u[sup]u[sub]u[sub]u[/sub][/sub][/sup][/sup][/sup][/sup][/sup][/sub][/sub][/sub][/sub][/sub][/sub][/sub][/sub]


----------

